# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  What's the going rate to lay a block wall?

## lukelegend

Does anyone know what the going rate is to lay a besser block wall (150 series)? 
I just need the blocks layed, the footings is already done and i have all the materials including a mixer here on the gold coast, QLD. 
It's just a straight wall, nothing tricky, 5 blocks high on a flat block.

----------


## AlexJ66

Hey Luke, sorry I can't offer the exact price for the laying of the block, but I did have a quote of $4750 for a 2mtr wide by 1 metre high Besser Block wall and a 3mtr x 3mtr slab  :Shock:  This person had previously quote $1900 for a slab 3 times bigger, so assuming the small slab was about $700, he was quoting $4000 for the small retaining wall.  :Yikes2:  I am assuming he was either confused or didn't want the job. 
What I normally do, is pick a few landscape designers from the Yellow Pages who list "Retaining Walls", and email (or phone) them and ask for a rough estimate. Normally if I send about 10 emails, I get about 5 responses  :Smilie:

----------


## pawnhead

I'd just be guessing, but ten years ago (from memory), for a block, 400mm x 200mm x 200mm you'd pay about $2 per block labour only, so long as there were enough to make a decent days work. So its probably around $3 per block today, but as I said, that's just a guess. 
There may be a brickie here somewhere, who'll chime in with current rates. I'm sure that Blocklayer would know, so you could try sending him a PM.

----------


## Cementer

> Does anyone know what the going rate is to lay a besser block wall (150 series)? 
> I just need the blocks layed, the footings is already done and i have all the materials including a mixer here on the gold coast, QLD. 
> It's just a straight wall, nothing tricky, 5 blocks high on a flat block.

  It is roughly $3.80 - $4.50 per bloc. Labour laid. Some will provide mortar for that price but don't count on it. If the amount of blocks is less than cost of labour then a min charge may be used. Usually a min of around say $500.00. That's what my brickie charges me anyway. Thats him and a labourer.
Newcastle rates.
hope that helps, 
Neil

----------


## lukelegend

Thanks Guys, thats just what i was after  :Smilie:

----------


## autogenous

That will depend on whether he has to lay over starter bars. 
That would $500 exGST  :Wink: 
It maybe $550 exGST. 
A labourer costs about $35 exGST an hour.That's not his wages. That's inclusive of overheads.( Insurance, Workers comp, Public liability, Super Annuation etc etc)

----------

